# C'mon Iris...it's torture without a due date.



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

Iris definitely knows the doe code, because she is slowly driving me insane waiting for this. We have no due date as she and her buck snuck out several times like teenagers last year.

Her ligaments come and go, and she shows signs of early labor only occasionally! Udders are pretty big but haven't done much in the past few days and the discharge from her plug stopped last week. It's been nearly a month since she lost her plug.

My DH is wondering if there's something wrong with me because I spend much of the day checking her behind. I fear that since we don't have a due date, the kid may be getting too big and she's going to need help. 

If there is a goat fairy godmother, please have her stop by Iris' kidding stall and sprinkle some fairy dust on her backend so that I can get some sleep!

Kimberly


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I hope she goes soon for you. My husband still laughs at me around kidding time because I spend a lot of my days checking goats rear ends lol. But I just don't want to miss it if I can help it, I love drying off wet babies and listenening to them talk with their mamas for the first time. I hope everything goes smoothly for you when she does decide to let em' out. Happy Kidding!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

It's torture with a due date! Hope she gives up the kids soon! Good luck!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I am right there with you!! My hubby always laughs when I take pics of her girl parts. Lol I have one now with no due date but is getting close. Ugh. Waiting stinks. Good luck with kidding!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

StarMFarm said:


> I hope she goes soon for you. My husband still laughs at me around kidding time because I spend a lot of my days checking goats rear ends lol. But I just don't want to miss it if I can help it, I love drying off wet babies and listenening to them talk with their mamas for the first time. I hope everything goes smoothly for you when she does decide to let em' out. Happy Kidding!


Lol my husband keeps telling me the FBI is going to be knocking on my door because I take pictures of my girls rears every day close to kidding so I can see the differences for sure lol then the other day before my doe kidded my husband was telling how big her udder and teets got all of a sudden and how nice they looked ( this is on a pygmy mix breed) and how she will probably be a great milker I said oh u think? I thought so too he says yeah and I am not into goat teets but I am getting there lol!!!!

Good luck kidding hope she goes soon for you I hate not having a due date also don't think I will do it like this again but even my girls with a due date I pace worry and am constantly checking them but it is very nice to now how close they are


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I told DH to spend some time touching the doelings teats...he feels like a "dirty old man"...lol. But, I see him out there playing with the girls...doing as I ask. lol


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

*Iris Pooch Update - Anyone have a guess?*

Tomorrow will be a month since she lost her plug. It took me a long time to snap this picture, since she kept wanting love from me and would follow me around.

I went far away from her today in hopes that she was just tired of my looking at her behind, but alas, just the Same Old Iris.

She didn't understand my explanation that I needed to post her pooch pic online for evaluation. But here it is.

Any ideas on if we are getting any closer? She's not posty and no goo and her ligaments were gone today and back tonight.

:hammer:


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

Still waiting. This is torture!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Come on Iris start pushing! She looks ready! Can you still feels kids kicking?


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

I just felt a little kick today (which means that we have a while!). All she wants to do is eat. She will wait until I leave town on Saturday, and have them next week when no one here knows how to assist in a delivery!

I herded my family in front of YouTube and made them watch goat birthing videos. They were not thrilled with me.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't let the moving babies fool ya. I have felt and seen babies move the day of delivery. My last doe that kidded, the baby was bouncing all around during labor  it was crazy! But that is not the case with all does though :wink: Your guess is probably right, she will wait till your not home to go into labor. They have a strong will to uphold the doe code :laugh:


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

"I am leaving town for 5 days, Iris! I expect to see some progress (or kids) when I get back."

I don't think she cared all that much for my lecture.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

When are you leaving? I'm in the same boat right now, except, I never go anywhere that I have to stay overnight. I'm getting soooo boring!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Overplugged, I have a feeling little miss Iris is overplugged!


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

I just got back from five days gone and STILL NO KIDS! And she's HUGE!

This is getting ridiculous. I refuse to visit her now in protest of this lunacy.

(Which means I only check once an hour instead of twice).


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol....that'll show her :wink:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

O my goodness! That exactly describes me when I waited two weeks for my FF Boer doe to pop! Though, at the first sign of impending labor, I glued myself back to the kidding stall and didn't miss it  My family gets so annoyed; I watch kidding videos for hours everyday in kidding season, and every time they here a "Maaaaaa" from the video, they think the goat is giving birth. 

Hope Iris will sneeze those kids out or something ! Good luck


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

I am beginning to think false pregnancy here.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OMGosh, I thought for sure you'd come back to kids! I'm in the same boat. I guess I need another cup of coffee...


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

Dang it ! I was hoping you would come home to babies ! Mine still hasn't kidded yet either and I'm starting to think false pregnancy too


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, it's hard to do much research on it, as there are no real tell-tale signs up front of false pregnancy. I have NO ONE around here to do an ultrasound, and her udder is filling unevenly, and she won't let me check for movement...she just buts me. No discharge, nothin!

I wash my hands of it and have decided to focus on counting down the days on the doe that I KNOW is actually bred.

Sad face.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

If her udder is filling, she is preggo! I think I have only heard of one false pregnancy before. The doe's udder filled, her belly grew, her water BROKE, and then nothing. Here's to hoping that will not happen


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

Still no kids...her udder hasn't budged all week. I'm officially giving up and leaving it to Mother Nature.

We have taken the hammock down!


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

Same here been that way for a while now udder grew then stopped never got bigger . She isn't big and round either . She has put on weight since we got her but she doesn't look like she swallowed a basketball like the pics I've seen . The only difference I've seen was her lady parts turned dark in color but a person on here told me that was from the sun nothing to do with being pregnant  it does look like her vulva area has opened some ? There is a slit that wasn't there before . My name is Melissa and I stare at goat hoohahs several times a day and most days take pics to compare what it use to look like vrs. Now


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh guys, I am so sorry to hear! IIIII am tortured just _reading _this! Neither can hold out forever :hug: Try to stay positive about it, and I pray that ALL of the bad does on here will finally birth at some point. You know that these babies will be cherished SO MUCH when they finally arrive 

Melissa- Do you have a thread for your doe? I'd like to see what she looks like, and maybe guess how close


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

I do ! It's Penelope the prego pygmy . I would love to hear what you think . She still has an udder that wasn't there when we got her in February but it has been the same size for weeks . Any info would be great and I will try to post new pics tomorrow morning


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

We are hoping we found a lady to do an ultrasound on Iris. I am tired of wondering! There aren't many people doing that around here, as horses are the big moneymakers. 

Iris: beware, because soon you won't be able to command all of the attention around here if we prove you to be a faker!


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

Well we got Iris an ultrasound, and it looks like she is no longer pregnant. Our guess is that she miscarried, and cleaned up all of the evidence. We milked her out last night, and she seems to be happy to get out of the kidding stall.

Kinda bummed, because we have to wait for October for the next round of kids. I'm going to try and breed her again with that nasty old buck...this time we'll have a due date!

Thanks all for your support through these weeks.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw, I'm sorry that this happened  At least you got her ultrasounded, and you no longer have to wait. I hope you're happy Iris...


----------

